# x10 & freebsd



## achix (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello,
Has anyone any idea of any FreeBSD work related with home security, automation, x10, etc?
i found the following interesting (or not so interesting) software:

http://people.freebsd.org/~fsmp/HomeAuto/HomeAuto.html - vintage stuff
http://people.freebsd.org/~fsmp/HomeAuto/Rc.html - equally vintage
http://people.freebsd.org/~fsmp/HomeAuto/X10.html - supports TW523/parallel from the 90s - not exactly bleeding edge hardware

now comes the good stuff:

http://www.denninger.net/homedaemon.htm , which depends on
ftp://ftp.danlan.com/ftp.danlan.com/homeauto/x10d.cm11.txt

however, cm11a itself has been dead for quite some time, in favor of the new cm15pro which is USB based and not rs-232.

Anyone has tried anything related recently?

ps
i am kind of feeling guilt for being absent for so long from our nice forum :r


----------



## achix (Aug 26, 2010)

This one looks interesting.


----------



## FRANCOIS (Sep 6, 2010)

http://misterhouse.sourceforge.net/


----------

